# Florida Marine Tracks w/ simrad go9



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

There are zero functional advantages... only disadvantages to GO 7 and 9 units vs any other compatible unit. It is no accident they are inexpensive. It provides the worst resolution at about 250% inferior and the worst functional utility. It runs the product fine but don't get one if you want to use it with FMT because if you do after you see it and use it on a recommended unit you will regret it like hundreds of others before you, Those that say it works great only know what they know and that is what they bought. If they had a recommended unit or better yet several units side by side with it it would be a different story. See the recommended units video posted on the website for all of the details on GO units and why they are the worst choice for any ISLA chart. You can get a 12" EVO3 for $2,200 now and it has 260% superior resolution to a GO9. ISLA is now selling about one EVO3 12" each day. The budget unit that works much better than a GO 9 is the Lowrance FS 9" or if you can find one an EVO3 9".


----------



## scottsflyshop (Oct 2, 2011)

I have two go9s on my tower boat and wanted FMT. After talking to the folks at FMT and using the GO9s while running, I'd want to upgrade to a EVO with a knob before upgrading to FMT. The comments above are accurate.


----------



## Vinny L (Oct 20, 2020)

I have an EVO3/12”. The FMT is incredibly clear and accurate. Every time I venture into a new area I’m amazed at just how helpful it is.


----------



## RotorslapX71 (Jan 28, 2019)

Egrets Landing said:


> There are zero functional advantages... only disadvantages to GO 7 and 9 units vs any other compatible unit. It is no accident they are inexpensive. It provides the worst resolution at about 250% inferior and the worst functional utility. It runs the product fine but don't get one if you want to use it with FMT because if you do after you see it and use it on a recommended unit you will regret it like hundreds of others before you, Those that say it works great only know what they know and that is what they bought. If they had a recommended unit or better yet several units side by side with it it would be a different story.  See the recommended units video posted on the website for all of the details on GO units and why they are the worst choice for any ISLA chart. You can get a 12" EVO3 for $2,200 now and it has 260% superior resolution to a GO9. ISLA is now selling about one EVO3 12" each day. The budget unit that works much better than a GO 9 is the Lowrance FS 9" or if you can find one an EVO3 9".


Thank you for responding quickly. My “skiff” has 1 battery. I only fish inshore which is why I’m getting only FMT, that being said…. I’m not going to add a 2nd battery just for a simrad. I’m coming from a 7” pos 10 year old lowrance so I’m def upgrading to at least a 9”. I’ve reading a lot of negative comments about all the nss models overheating…. Esp in SWFL. Mine will not be flush mounted, it will be on top of the center console.


----------



## scottsflyshop (Oct 2, 2011)

You could always buy it and try it. If you find that you like it on the GO, you’ve proven a lot of folks wrong. If not - you can upgrade or sell the chip at a small loss.


----------



## RotorslapX71 (Jan 28, 2019)

scottsflyshop said:


> You could always buy it and try it. If you find that you like it on the GO, you’ve proven a lot of folks wrong. If not - you can upgrade or sell the chip at a small loss.


I hate selling stuff, then to take a hit on it cause it’s used…… I def wouldn’t sell the chips. A buddy uses the go9 and says it’s fine unless the screen gets wet then zooming sucks…… my philosophy is buy once cry once….. so I’ll do more research. I gotta buy a jackplate too


----------



## Garret (Jan 27, 2018)

RotorslapX71 said:


> Thank you for responding quickly. My “skiff” has 1 battery. I only fish inshore which is why I’m getting only FMT, that being said…. I’m not going to add a 2nd battery just for a simrad. I’m coming from a 7” pos 10 year old lowrance so I’m def upgrading to at least a 9”. I’ve reading a lot of negative comments about all the nss models overheating…. Esp in SWFL. Mine will not be flush mounted, it will be on top of the center console.


The Simrad would require a second battery?


----------



## RotorslapX71 (Jan 28, 2019)

Not sure,…. Somebody at my work mentioned it could be a possibility, haven’t gotten that far yet


----------



## Garret (Jan 27, 2018)

I was going to say that doesn’t sound accurate. If so, then I need to rethink my new build.


----------



## RotorslapX71 (Jan 28, 2019)

Garret said:


> I was going to say that doesn’t sound accurate. If so, then I need to rethink my new build.


Haha ok good


----------



## Jim Hazlett (Mar 28, 2021)

I run my simrad go 9 off my cranking battery and it works fine. It does give me a low voltage message when I am starting the engine but otherwise no trouble. I run the Florida marine tracks on it and it works well for me. I am sure the resolution is better on the evo and the touchscreen can be difficult if it's wet but I can live with it. I have run it down in everglades city which I am completely unfamiliar with and it got me where I wanted to go and back without getting in trouble. Following the directions to set the zoom at 200 feet works well.


----------



## GSSF (May 25, 2013)

I run my simrad go 9 off the house battery in my flats boat, and never an issue. It is inexpensive for a reason but a good bang for the buck IMO. My first one quit after 7 mos of use and it was replaced under warranty. I did not have the funds to dump 3k into a top of the line unit when I was selecting a gps, and since I do not really rely heavily on the gps for navigation (since I fish familiar, inshore waters), the go9 fit the bill. I flush mounted mine and it does get hot, but so does everything in the SFL sun. Mine was 600 bucks (2 years ago) on sale with the totalscan transducer, and included CMAP pro card as well as Navionics plus card. 

Seeing how expensive a comprable go9 package is now (1k+), I would probably save my pennies for an EVO3.


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

RotorslapX71 said:


> Thank you for responding quickly. My “skiff” has 1 battery. I only fish inshore which is why I’m getting only FMT, that being said…. I’m not going to add a 2nd battery just for a simrad. I’m coming from a 7” pos 10 year old lowrance so I’m def upgrading to at least a 9”. I’ve reading a lot of negative comments about all the nss models overheating…. Esp in SWFL. Mine will not be flush mounted, it will be on top of the center console.


You only need one battery if you are not running a trolling motor. I run an EVO3 16" off a house battery that is also used to crank the engine and have it directly wired to the battery. No issues if the battery is good. If you only have one battery, a 31 series cranking should be well more than sufficient. I switched over to all lithium batteries and now three of them weigh less than one single standard 31 series. As an added measure of precaution, I have one of those small portable battery jump starters in a hatch that can charge anything (even a phone via the usb) but I have not ever had to use it. The device is not much larger than a mobile phone itself. Also, you can set your gps unit to alarm if the battery gets gets to 11v. It is the only gps alarm I have on.


----------



## RotorslapX71 (Jan 28, 2019)

Egrets Landing said:


> You only need one battery if you are not running a trolling motor. I run an EVO3 16" off a house battery that is also used to crank the engine and have it directly wired to the battery. No issues if the battery is good. If you only have one battery, a 31 series cranking should be well more than sufficient. I switched over to all lithium batteries and now three of them weigh less than one single standard 31 series. As an added measure of precaution, I have one of those small portable battery jump starters in a hatch that can charge anything (even a phone via the usb) but I have not ever had to use it. The device is not much larger than a mobile phone itself. Also, you can set your gps unit to alarm if the battery gets gets to 11v. It is the only gps alarm I have on.


ok. There is one unit I’m eyeballing on the FMT site…. The nss 7….. I don’t want anything bigger than a 9 on my skiff…… cold day in hell will happen first before I add a trolling motor haha… no offense to the guys that use em….


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

I suppose ISLA would sell you whatever you want but 7" displays are not recommended. The notion that it will not fit etc. and "i only have a small boat so I only need a 7" display" is fine for general reference charts. It is not so fine for FMT. Space issues are easily solved without too much trouble. Watch the posted video on recommended units before ever seriously considering any 7" unit for FMT. Bigger is better. There are people now running 16" units on Gheenos and small skiffs. Many had the same initial thoughts as you. It seems ridiculous and it's not necessary but until you actually try at least a 12" in actual on the water use and see the situational awareness etc. it provides it is hard to appreciate and understand why people do it. Put the tiny display on your offshore rig, where the details are less important and there are no obstacles to run into, stakes to interpret or cuts to negotiate. Small boat = bigger unit makes a lot more sense than the opposite (but only if the chart being used is highly accurate and detailed. For many years most of the inshore charts were very poorly detailed and general reference only and most remain that way today. FMT is different and because that is true, you use it much differently and the unit's size, function and resolution matters whereas with the general reference chart products it does not matter. That is just the way it is.


----------



## RotorslapX71 (Jan 28, 2019)

Egrets Landing said:


> I suppose ISLA would sell you whatever you want but 7" displays are not recommended. The notion that it will not fit etc. and "i only have a small boat so I only need a 7" display" is fine for general reference charts. It is not so fine for FMT. Space issues are easily solved without too much trouble. Watch the posted video on recommended units before ever seriously considering any 7" unit for FMT. Bigger is better. There are people now running 16" units on Gheenos and small skiffs. Many had the same initial thoughts as you. It seems ridiculous and it's not necessary but until you actually try at least a 12" in actual on the water use and see the situational awareness etc. it provides it is hard to appreciate and understand why people do it. Put the tiny display on your offshore rig, where the details are less important and there are no obstacles to run into, stakes to interpret or cuts to negotiate. Small boat = bigger unit makes a lot more sense than the opposite (but only if the chart being used is highly accurate and detailed. For many years most of the inshore charts were very poorly detailed and general reference only and most remain that way today. FMT is different and because that is true, you use it much differently and the unit's size, function and resolution matters whereas with the general reference chart products it does not matter. That is just the way it is.


I have a 7” unit now. I said I’m upgrading. I’m NOT getting another 7” unit….. minimal is 9”. I’m sure I can fit a 24” screen on my console but that’s not the point. It’s 100% budgetary & what’s functional for me…. Anything is an upgrade at this point


----------



## Vinny L (Oct 20, 2020)

Going from a 7" to a 9" screen is like going from a 21' to a 23' boat! What's the sense? Save up and get the 12" minimum and if you have the room get the 16". I've been where you're at and made the same mistake. Buy once pay once!!


----------



## RotorslapX71 (Jan 28, 2019)

Vinny L said:


> Going from a 7" to a 9" screen is like going from a 21' to a 23' boat! What's the sense? Save up and get the 12" minimum and if you have the room get the 16". I've been where you're at and made the same mistake. Buy once pay once!!


What’s the sense? Exactly that. We all have different incomes. I get what you’re saying…. “And if you have room, get the 16”……” HAHAHA be realistic.


----------



## Vinny L (Oct 20, 2020)

RotorslapX71 said:


> What’s the sense? Exactly that. We all have different incomes. I get what you’re saying…. “And if you have room, get the 16”……” HAHAHA be realistic.


I only share my mistakes so others don't make the same. Ultimately its your decision and what ever that is I wish you well.
Additionally, I've been operating a 12" evo3 since 2018 on the starter battery. Never had an issue so I don't know why you would need a second just to run a single piece of electronic.


----------



## RotorslapX71 (Jan 28, 2019)

Vinny L said:


> I only share my mistakes so others don't make the same. Ultimately its your decision and what ever that is I wish you well.
> Additionally, I've been operating a 12" evo3 since 2018 on the starter battery. Never had an issue so I don't know why you would need a second just to run a single piece of electronic.


All good man, appreciate your input. The battery thing has been disproven. 1 battery it is.


----------



## Vinny L (Oct 20, 2020)

RotorslapX71 said:


> All good man, appreciate your input. The battery thing has been disproven. 1 battery it is.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

I run a GO9 with the whole state of FL (2) chips and it has been great!


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

12", one battery, good you are not flush mounting it. Can't afford a 12" go real slow and save the $ you would spend on FMT (not recommended).


----------

